# Belt Trip Switch Bypass



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

after having to reselt my belt switch a few times from turnin the key on with the belt switch unplugged, i decided to try to figure out away to do away wit it. my idea is simple and seems to work.

all you have to do is splice the two wires together that go to the belt switch in the cover. if im not mistaken, the circuit stays closed until the belt hits the switch opening the circuit, which puts the bike in limp mode. if u splice the wires together, the circuit is always closed.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Yup you'll never be miles back in the woods stuck in limp mode again.


----------

